# Looking for a poodle for our family.



## sangeeth (Aug 26, 2021)

NEED A POODLE PUPPY

I’m looking for a poodle for our family, I can come and collect from Milano, Verona or Bologna.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome, @sangeeth. Poodle Forum is not to be used for the direct buying or selling of dogs, but we’re happy to help each other as best we can with puppy searches. It can be a daunting task!

Have you checked out these resources? Finding the Right Puppy & Breeder


----------



## sangeeth (Aug 26, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome, @sangeeth. Poodle Forum is not to be used for the direct buying or selling of dogs, but we’re happy to help each other as best we can with puppy searches. It can be a daunting task!
> 
> Have you checked out these resources? Finding the Right Puppy & Breeder


Many thanks let me have a look.. ❤


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

sangeeth said:


> Many thanks let me have a look.. ❤


Hi are you in Italy? If so are you familiar with the FCI?


----------



## sangeeth (Aug 26, 2021)

curlflooffan said:


> Hi are you in Italy? If so are you familiar with the FCI?


Hey, nope. I’m in UK but family lives in Italy. I’m not familiar with FCI, have you got a link?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The poodle is in the companion and toy category, I believe, even though standard poodles were originally hunting dogs.



Presentation of our organisation







ENCI - Ente Nazionale Cinofilia Italiana


ENCI - Ente Nazionale Cinofilia Italiana - Italian Kennel Club




www.enci.it


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

sangeeth said:


> Hey, nope. I’m in UK but family lives in Italy. I’m not familiar with FCI, have you got a link?


So the FCI is sort of like the EU for Kennel Clubs (except its international). Essentially the FCI regulates certain things, the breed standards, what to do to get a legitimate pedigree, to get titles etc. Then there are things that the national FCI kennel clubs regulate. How old the dogs have to be before you can breed them, sometimes what kind of health tests need to be done etc. 

The UK Kennel Club is not in the FCI but they do collaborate and recognise each others pedigrees. So I could for example import from the UK a poodle with a KC pedigree and register it with the Belgian FCI kennel club. 

The reason why I bring it up is because in Europe (except UK) the only legitimate kennel clubs for poodles are the FCI ones. Sometimes you will have breeders tell you that their poodles are purebred or registered but its with this other club. But there is no oversight of those clubs or registries. It would be like me writing 'I have a Phd in chemistry' on a piece of paper and then walking around demanding people call me doctor... 

The FCI clubs tend to have more rules about welfare and health tests etc. But not always, this is regulated on the national level so you have to check whether the Italians have any of those rules. Because if not you have to make sure to check on the breeder and make sure that they are not breeding back to back, not too young or too old, all health tests are done and so on. 

But I very much recommend that if you want to get your poodle in Italy that you stick with breeders who have FCI registered poodles. 

You should expect waiting lists and the price for a well bred poodle is between 1500 - 2500 euro in north Europe. I don't know about south Europe but I would be very suspicious of anything below 1000 euro. 

The required and/or recommended health tests depend on the variety of poodle you want. But please do familiarise yourself with them before picking a breeder. 

Good luck!


----------

